# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Weber octave nut width

## acumando

I'm trying to find out the standard nut width on Weber octaves -- can anyone give me an idea? It's saturday morning so i don't think they're on at the shop today.

thanks.

----------


## Greg Ashton

my sage has a 1 7/16" nut.

----------


## acumando

thanks!

----------

